# R58 water connection



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Did a search but not find anything exact. I have got a Claris everpure filter and head etc, only issue is head take a 3/8 for outlet, there is a brass bit with a mesh filter on the included braided hose, but this appears to be same 3/8 male as outlet is on claris head.

Anyone know size of connection the what the hose requires on R58?

As I understand it, 3/8" refers to internal diameter of the opening not thread size etc.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Solved well, sorta, after speaking with bella barista it seems supplied briaded hose now has 1/8 on both ends and not 3/8 one end!

So need a 3/8 female to 1/8 male connector.


----------

